# Classical music appreciation thread.



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Probably my favourite from Chopin


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## DigitalPsyche (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

ColdNobility said:


> Probably my favourite from Chopin


Chopin <3 
My best friend when it comes to choosing music to study


----------



## DigitalPsyche (Sep 11, 2016)

_St. Matthew Passion_, BWV 244 - Koopman - Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Soloists


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

Can't view the others via mobile *sniffs. 

To subscribe, I'd say La Valse de Amelie by Yann Tiersen

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

megmento said:


> Can't view the others via mobile *sniffs.
> To subscribe, I'd say La Valse de Amelie by Yann Tiersen


Oh, you like Amélie Poulain?

Btw, you can subscribe without posting if you click on ''thread tools'' at the top of thread, theres an option to subscribe there.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Love the sound of the violin. It's very beautiful. One of my favorite violin pieces: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uR6KJL5OS54


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> Oh, you like Amélie Poulain?
> 
> Btw, you can subscribe without posting if you click on ''thread tools'' at the top of thread, theres an option to subscribe there.


Yesss. You too?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

I think everyone likes this one. It's one of the few pieces I own and I listen to it a lot.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I only seen bits and pieces of the film so I can't say I like it @megmento

Ironically I don't really like the 4 seasons from Vivaldi :x @Blue Ribbon

What do you think of this one, I know about it because of ''Your Lie in April''


----------



## DigitalPsyche (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

@ColdNobility it made me nervous :S 
Fortunately, the atmosphere changed at @2:31 (I haven't watched the series too, is it worth the watch)

How about this one?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@megmento Yeah, I could understand being slightly stressed, but for me I get hyped up.
Your song is pretty good too.

Your Lie in April is a really good show, but the first couple of episodes(1-3) are pretty slow.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh that's good, I don't mind slow introductions. Kind of like their song Orange even though I haven't watched it yet haha.


----------



## DigitalPsyche (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> I only seen bits and pieces of the film so I can't say I like it <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=393178" target="_blank">megmento</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> ...


You don't like it? But why?? How about this? Surely everyone likes this one? 






And the piece from KimiUso is great. Have you seen Nodame Cantabille? It's one of my favorite romances. It's got a classical music theme.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon The video is 1 hour 20 min, ain't nobody got time for that.

Which movement of the piece do you want my opinion on?(Someone in the comment posted the times for each one)

Or I can wait a bit and watch the whole thing if you want haha


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh... I thought you might have heard it before. This is my favorite piece by Beethoven  Isn't it different from his other works?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon Oh yeah I heard it before, but never listened to it in its entirety, and usually you need to relisten to a song to form yourself a good opinion on it, buts yeah its pretty standard.


----------

